
Ask HN: Has anyone used Smalltalk for Graphics? - bananicorn
Does anyone here have experience with smalltalk for developing Gui-applications? (cross platform, or any at all)<p>I&#x27;m kinda interested in it, since the protoype system in Javascript is supposedly derived from the one in Smalltalk, and there seem to be quite the community around the language.<p>I&#x27;d be glad to hear your anecdotes&#x2F;experiences with the language, doesn&#x27;t have to be Gui-stuff.
======
bananicorn
Or maybe, has anyone here ever used Gnu Smalltalk? It looks quite nice - even
though I don't know about the cross-platform capabilities.

